# Graphite + White Kindle 3, Pink and Blue Cover with and without light



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Today pippa81 and I got together and introduced our Kindles to each other. Pippa has a graphite K3 and a pink lighted Amazon leather cover. I have a white K3 and a steel blue Amazon leather cover without light.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for highlighting the differences with the Kindle 3, the covers, and of the two colors.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

This makes me glad I went with the graphite version of the Kindle 3, I must say.  Seems to make both print and graphics stand out much better  than against the white Kindle.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

These are the best closeup pics I have seen yet. Fantastic job on those. 

The white looks so clean  .


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Atunah said:


> These are the best closeup pics I have seen yet. Fantastic job on those.
> 
> The white looks so clean .


that is what I was thinking too. nice picks
sylvia


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Funny, I think the contrast is strongest on the white kindle 3! I've just about changed my mind from graphite to white now after seeing these. Thanks for the pics


----------

